

SmugMug releases premium video sharing service - pchristensen
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/04/25/i-demand-video-to-be-awesome/

======
pchristensen
Relevant especially after this discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=166324>

And this comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=166528>

------
aaroneous
If any of you are interested in high-end video sharing that's cheaper and
higher quality that SmugMug I just want to throw out a quick plug for my
company: www.viddyou.com

I'll happily extend a discount to any fellow HN'ers, email addy is in my
profile.

~~~
soundsop
A discount from what price? I can't find the price on the site. The help page
<http://www.viddyou.com/help.php> helps explain the difference between a free
and premium account, but lists no price for a premium account, as far as I can
tell.

A Google search of "site:viddyou.com price" turns up nothing obvious.

A Google search of "viddyou price" turns up a mashable blog post on another
site that says the price is $34.95: <http://mashable.com/2008/03/19/viddyou-
hd/>

Is the price somewhere obvious that I missed?

~~~
aaroneous
Nope, you're right, it's not in an obvious place until after you've registered
for the free account. It's $34.95/yr.

